# Would you date someone from this message board or chat room?



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

The answer to this question for me is no. Unless they lived in the same city as me and we had absolutely a ton of things in common and I could know them offline first for about a year. That is far from a likely scenario though.

I don't care if other people do though, and I don't knock anyone that does because I'm sure it is hard for a lot of people here to meet people of the opposite sex, especially ones that they are interested in.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I would. As long as proximity isn't an issue.
Long distance, is a torment.


----------



## teniralc21 (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't see why I wouldn't, as long as they had at least some things in common with me and didn't live too far away.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Definitely, as long as she lived close enough for me to see her often. I would prefer to be with somebody who also has SA than with someone who doesn't know what it's like.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i would. i'd prefer closeby, but if i met someone here and wanted to be with them badly enough, i'm not sure distance would be THAT big of a deal to me. 

i mean, my sister actually lives in finland with someone she met online (they've lived together about 5 years). they're going to get married.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Sure, it seems like a better option than trying to date an outgoing person that is on a completely different page socially.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Sure, if I were single.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

sure, if i liked someone here and knew them well in person and was comfortable enough with them


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

I would love to find someone else that had SA. It would save me the treacherous task of explaining what it is to a normy. There also would be no worry of the other person dumping you when they find out that you have it.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

I'd go for it if it wasn't long distance, but unfortunately I live in midwest suburban hell.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

It seems like the only people that I could be myself around are other shy people. Now, why can't I live closer to more SA girls?

I think this quote is appropriate here:


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Although I'm not actively seeking, I'm open to the possibility. He'd have to be pretty open minded though, as I have quiet a few "eccentricities" that I'm unwilling to hide. :troll Heh, it's taken many years to cultivate my level of weirdness. :lol


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

If they fit everything I wanted in a mate I would. But thats not very likely to happen so probably not.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

Why not? If she's here, then that means we already have something in common.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Yep. And I currently am.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm not too sure about the whole online thing. It's so easy to get an idea of somebody online vs in real life and who's to say you would hit it off in person the same as you do in cyber-space?

I should be open-minded though, I mean, there are some people who get lucky. I guess there's always possibility.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I would. I've posted on here before that I was looking for a man willing to date me.

I'm still available, gentlemen.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I am dating someone from this site. We live far away from each other... She is amazing and 100% perfect for me, so I'm moving near her as soon as I can :love


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

VIncymon said:


> I would. As long as proximity isn't an issue.
> Long distance, is a torment.


^this


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I would.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

I try to keep my real life separate from my online life. That's why I don't share details like my real name, where I live, where I went to school, etc. The anonymity of the Internet allows me to share things that I would never want my family or real word acquaintances to know about. 

I wouldn't completely rule out dating someone from this message board, through. Maybe somebody should start an SAD online dating site.


----------



## Empress_D (Jan 18, 2009)

nightrain said:


> I am dating someone from this site. We live far away from each other... She is amazing and 100% perfect for me, so I'm moving near her as soon as I can :love


<33

plus i think it's easier to date someone who also has SA b/c then you know exactly how the person thinks in certain situations and just makes getting along so much better. no need to explain things.


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

i think i would be pretty open to the idea. i have enough trouble talking to people let alone guys so im not going to rule someone out just because i met them on the internet.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

sure but what difference does it make?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

scaredtolive said:


> sure but what difference does it make?


This ^

I would. They are just like the people you meet walking around, so I don't see the difference or why you'd need to know them so long before you'd go out with them.
Would you make a person you met at work or school or a club wait so long? If so, why? I can understand it, but it just seems a waste. If you need to know them that long (a year or more) before you go out, you probably don't like them well enough to want to really go out.

Me, as long as it isn't a really long distance, I wouldn't mind. The long distance would seriously bother me. As long as it's within a day's drive, so that we can see each other somewhat regularly, I'm good. Anything more than that, to me, is just too much.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Iced Soul said:


> This ^
> 
> I would. They are just like the people you meet walking around, so I don't see the difference or why you'd need to know them so long before you'd go out with them.
> Would you make a person you met at work or school or a club wait so long? If so, why? I can understand it, but it just seems a waste. If you need to know them that long (a year or more) before you go out, you probably don't like them well enough to want to really go out.
> ...


Like the Garbage song, I think I'm paranooooiidddd. lol. If I really liked someone and thought they were cool I probably would not make them wait that long. For someone I liked so so or was suspicious of no matter where I met them I would probably wait a year.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Message board - yes

Chat room - no


----------



## RyanAdams (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah I would. There are a lot of really beautiful women here with awesome personalities


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

hyacinth_dragon said:


> Like the Garbage song, I think I'm paranooooiidddd. lol. If I really liked someone and thought they were cool I probably would not make them wait that long. For someone I liked so so or was suspicious of no matter where I met them I would probably wait a year.


I was just listening to that song, not fifteen minutes ago. lol

Yeah, it's different if you're not sure if you like them or are suspicious, but if not, I don't see the reason to wait so long.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

mercurochrome said:


> message board - yes
> 
> chat room - no


lol :d


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

date? no. have sex with? yes.


----------



## jak85 (Mar 1, 2009)

If I could find someone here that didn't live 1000mi away...


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

Yeah, I'd be open to it.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> Message board - yes
> 
> Chat room - no


This.

Chat is filled with a bunch of loons who belittle people for fun (with the exception of one or two people who know who they are).


----------



## Ericisme (May 8, 2009)

Sure, shame I'm even an outcast here and too much of a no-life loser for people here. Haha, kinda true though. I'm sure some of you know it. :blank


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

I'd be tickled pink :b(figuratively speaking). The distance thing would be a factor. It would seem unrealistic to have a chance of developing a meaningful relationship with someone that you couldn't spend regular time with. The internet is nice to get to know someone somewhat maybe a couple weeks to couple months but if your corresponding with someone to date I'd want to start seeing them personally at that point.
At least progressing toward it. You wont know how well you truly get along until you really spend time together.

On the dating site for sa people. They have a few sort of along those lines, but it is always very, very,very few people. Normally few females nearby.
Several sa type guys, but even more obviously not sa guys looking for probably a percieved easier target group. I think a lot of girls with sa would prefer a guy without anyway. Not all of course. I can understand why they would. Typically women have more options in this area to begin with. They have the why would you want someone damaged view. He can be my strength to overcome not hold me back thing. At least one of us will be strong yada yada. 
I would prefer someone with sa _not_ because of some easier perception thing but I want someone that I can relate to & can relate to me. It would seem kind of hypocritical to me to expect more from the other person than I'm able/willing to give. Plus I think we'd be more understanding & supportive of each other.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Nope because i'm engaged, but if I was single, still no - I don't believe in internet dating.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

bezoomny said:


> This.
> 
> Chat is filled with a bunch of loons who belittle people for fun (with the exception of one or two people who know who they are).


Thats why i don't do chat rooms anymore. Seems like it's all filled with the same kind of people. You only find a few worthy people to talk to. The rest are trash cans with typing skills.

And to answer the OP's question. I am dating someone from this site, though she doesn't visit SAS anymore.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I would... I think having something in common is a good thing... but I also think that we are all as different as "regular" people are.. different like and dislikes.. hobbies etc.. probably good to get to know the person in email etc first and then meet in person... while some people can pull off the long distance thing... I don't think that would be for me... I would want someone that is within a reasonable driving distance...


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Sure I would, as long as she lived in the same general region of the same city as me, as I don't drive. So considering that, I probably wouldn't as I don't believe anyone on this board lives in my area.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd be open to suggestions, but the long distance thing doesn't really appeal to me.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Most likely not. I tried relationships with other SA people. They went badly. It's hard not to just feed each others fears and it's hard to get motivated to do things. I find it works much better to actually date someone more outgoing but understanding. Then he can call places or ask for things at a restaurant when I don't want to. There's also no effort required to get him to go somewhere and he encourages me to do more. It's far more helpful for your SA to not spend all your time with people who also have SA.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Probably not... I don't want to date an SA person period. I don't want somebody who will bring out all my worst habits.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

If I weren't not looking maybe. Most of the guys here seem to be younger than me though, not to mention too far away


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

hyacinth_dragon said:


> Like the Garbage song, I think I'm paranooooiidddd. lol. If I really liked someone and thought they were cool I probably would not make them wait that long. For someone I liked so so or was suspicious of no matter where I met them I would probably wait a year.


But the problem is that they wouldn't wait.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

IcedOver said:


> But the problem is that they wouldn't wait.


Yeah, thats true. If I'd make someone wait that long it probably means I'm not that into them anyway.


----------



## unusual condition (Jun 17, 2009)

.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I wouldn't mind it. Long-distance relationships are so hard, but who's to say I wouldn't be up for another? Finding someone you really connect with can be difficult.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Sabreth said:


> I would love to find someone else that had SA. It would save me the treacherous task of explaining what it is to a normy. There also would be no worry of the other person dumping you when they find out that you have it.


lol @ "normy"


----------



## justforester (Jun 17, 2009)

I might though I don't really believe in long distance relationships where your only form of contact is a keyboard on monitor. What happens when you meet the person and there's no chemistry. I bet that's happened countless times...


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

umm, sure, not the chat room though, message board yea, assuming I would have the nerve to do it.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Sure, as long as they were close enough distance wise. As mentioned before, would be better to date someone else with SA because they're in a similar situation so there would be a better understanding.

Chat room is kinda crazy, so more message board than chat room

:hide


----------



## joggle (May 10, 2009)

Sure, I'm not opposed to the idea. While it may not be the most beneficial to my SA, I'd much rather be with someone who has it, too. I got out of my last relationship because my girlfriend was so outgoing, and I was _constantly_ worried about being a burden with my issues and all.


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

I would.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I wouldn't see why not if I happened to meet the right person here.


----------



## LateJuly (Apr 27, 2009)

Who is to say how these things happen?
I always thought id meet my significant other in a car accident. *shrugs*
online sounds better to me than a hefty repair bill.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sure, why not? Distance is a major problem with people you meet online, be it this board or any other. The odds of finding someone you match up well with who just happens to live across town isn't high. Then there is the issue that I'm so odd that I match up with almost nobody. Sure, there are lots of other odd people, but they're always odd in a way different then I'm odd.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

DuncanThaw said:


> I love this man, what can I say? :stu It doesn't matter to me how I met him, particularly, except that we never would have met if it weren't for this sort of medium.


There's a lot of truth in this. What does it matter how two people meet?


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

As long as they lived local or atleast in the same state, i'd try it out.


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

All i can say is that i certainly wouldnt turn a girl down or not be interested just because i met her online. A person is a person is a person.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

I wouldn't mind. Distance can be an issue though. I've tried the whole long distance thing and it just doesn't really work with me.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

For me it's probably a hypothetical question, but if i met someone i really liked here, then i can't see why not.

Only problem is, i seem to be much more attracted to outgoing girls (not to say that i don't like shy girls), which is pretty ironic as i'm sure that there is no chance in hell that i could ever hold a proper relationship with one.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd be willing to try, never experienced a long distance online relationship before. It could be fun!

I don't even think distance would be a problem. I doubt people with SA are the type to go sleeping around. Plus, I'm a firm believer in 'the all things are good in small amounts' rule. It might be torture, but whenever the couple gets to meet it will be MAGICAL!

Bleh, who am I kidding, right?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I would and I almost did. The distance is the main issue. I have "dated" a girl online, but not from this message board. She lives in Florida, I'm in Eastern Ontario, which is about a 28 hour drive. I flew there and stayed for 2 months, and that was the only time we spent together out of close to 5 years. It wasn't a healthy relationship so I'm not actively looking for another long distance relationship, but if I like the girl, I don't see why I wouldn't at least try, especially on this forum. Lots of attractive, intelligent, anxious girls on here.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Jurexic5 said:


> I'd be willing to try, never experienced a long distance online relationship before. It could be fun!
> 
> I don't even think distance would be a problem. I doubt people with SA are the type to go sleeping around. Plus, I'm a firm believer in 'the all things are good in small amounts' rule. It might be torture, but whenever the couple gets to meet it will be MAGICAL!
> 
> Bleh, who am I kidding, right?


It's fun at first... but then it's not so fun, at least in my experience. The meeting is great, but the leaving and the time in between is extremely difficult, at least it was for me.

I had 2 long distance relationships and they make me not want to have another one. I would be open to the possibility if the guy is really really awesome and other things are dealt with earlier than later (such as "the future" and stuff).


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

If I find her attractive, then why not? It would have to be fairly local though.
But uh, in the last 6 years of posting on forums, I've never bothered making friends with someone. It just doesn't come to mind.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Absolutely. I think I have a wide threshold of what I consider attractive in a woman.

It would have to be fairly local though. In my experience, everytime a crush has gone away, that was pretty much the end of any chance at a relationship.

Although ... such unbelievably good coincedences rarely come my way. To find a woman via this forum would be great. But life is never that convinient.


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

i would if distance wasnt an issue


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I have dated someone from this message board. And she does not live that far away. We're not dating anymore though.


----------



## indieblueuro2 (Dec 16, 2008)

iono... everyone on here has issues, not exactly a great place to look for someone if you know what i mean


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

eh, probably not. but never say never. Some SA'ers may be a little clingy if a romantic relationship develops Obviously this isn't always the case, but quite possible. Besides, it would have to be long distance b/c I'll be moving around a lot these next 4 years. 

It's easier for girls to get a date anyway. Let's face it, horny guys are everywhere. If you put yourself out there just a little bit, an opportunity to meet a guy will most likely appear. But, the most important thing is finding the right person.


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

Fairyxo said:


> Nope because i'm engaged, but if I was single, still no - I don't believe in internet dating.


:ditto (though I am not engaged. lol)


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

i would if the person was close enough and we had stuff in common


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

I think I would, seems like theres a lot of cool people here.


----------



## nihlanth1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, but the chances that it will actually happen? I have a better chance of getting struck by lightning twice in the same spot.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

If im not within a ten mile radius or less than no


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

nihlanth1 said:


> Yeah, but the chances that it will actually happen? I have a better chance of getting struck by lightning twice in the same spot.


Yea. You must understand how life works my friend ! I have a better chance of winning to lottery 3 years in a row, than finding a woman willing to date, on this site.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> Sure, why not? Distance is a major problem with people you meet online, be it this board or any other. The odds of finding someone you match up well with who just happens to live across town isn't high. Then there is the issue that I'm so odd that I match up with almost nobody. Sure, there are lots of other odd people, but they're always odd in a way different then I'm odd.


This. 
If you limit yourself ( in any endeavor) to a certain local market, it is probably much more difficult to find what you are looking for. I definitely had zero potential dating partners in my hometown. I think I knew everyone in my high school ( or knew of them) and there was not a single person I could date. That goes for college, work places ( mostly),etc.

For me the global market is what makes the internet so incredible for a lot of things. If I have a business, I don't need customers to come to my local store. I can sell a widgets to someone in Nebraska or China or wherever. If i live in Noweheresville, Delaware, I can offer a product/service that no one in Delaware wants at all- as long as someone in the world wants to trade with me. I am not limited to setting up shop in town and having people ignore me or think I'm crazy.

The same applies to connecting with people. No one in Nowheresville gives a #$%^ about TheGMan. $%^&'em. Maybe I'm a hit somewhere else.

My answer to the question is that I Have. I never would again. Well, because we are married. There was some distance, though not too far. I have no money but I managed a few plane tickets. Then I eventually moved. We talked on IM and then the phone. It beats sitting at home not doing anything. Or doing what my non-SA friends do and meet the same old types of people in the same places and things never going anywhere. It can also be exciting to jump in the car or get in a plane and go somewhere or meet/see someone you might have something in common with.

I talked on IM for several months and then we talked on the phone for awhile. After we met I went to see her a few times. At that point it just felt normal to come live here. I really think it was rare, though. I wouldn't recommend moving in with the first person you meet for the hell of it.

I am glad I did. My wife might have some regrets because I'm an ***%^&&, but I'm working on it.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

indieblueuro2 said:


> iono... everyone on here has issues, not exactly a great place to look for someone if you know what i mean


Most people in the general population have "issues," many far worse than SA. I don't think I've ever met a person without some addiction, compulsion, mental disorder, or character issues. Everyone is flawed.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

It would be nice to date someone with SA and this site seems perfect for that so why not. Although it's not why I'm here, I'm open to the idea.


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

Take a chance for once in your life! If it's what you want to do, give it a shot. 

That is all.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Question for you all:

What if you found a girl you think you might do well with on here but discover she is 10,000 miles away??


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Jaiyyson said:


> What if you found a girl you think you might do well with on here but discover she is 10,000 miles away??


I'd get the location before allowing any feelings into play. It's one of the first things I take notice of with girls on here. It basically goes Picture (gets my attention) -> Age (this is OK) -> Location (is it realistic).

"Ooh hello, and where is SHE?... Oh.. 1,000 miles away.."

I might have eyes for a few girls on this site~ but there's not much else to it because I'd want more personal contact than what's realistic with a long distance relationship.

Knowing my SA ways of course, I don't know if anything would happen even if she was next door, but... oh, then again.. maybe if she was a little aggressive you never know.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> Question for you all:
> 
> What if you found a girl you think you might do well with on here but discover she is 10,000 miles away??


10,000 miles is far, but to say no based on distance is a bit unfair, especially if they like you and you like them. If you trust them, why not. But you risk getting hurt, or any given day they could just disappear and stop communicating with you. But hey, I guess those two things apply to people you know, too.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> Hear, hear. The women on this site are undateable (to us). I have already changed my Dating status from looking to no answer . does your sister use your account Vincymon? I vaguely remember you mentioning you were an *18 year old girl*. And by vaguely, I mean, it's been on my mind for the past 2 weeks.


??? ..... now that's just creepy. I am gonna pretend you didn't just say that. I am a man. Just because I don't walk around half drunk, don't make me any less of one.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> I'd get the location before allowing any feelings into play. It's one of the first things I take notice of with girls on here. It basically goes Picture (gets my attention) -> Age (this is OK) -> Location (is it realistic).
> 
> "Ooh hello, and where is SHE?... Oh.. 1,000 miles away.."
> 
> ...


you gotta be realistic in these things. most of us have very little or no exprience with a girlfriend, so why would we then choose the first girlfriend as someone that lives half a world away.... that's just torture.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

VIncymon said:


> you gotta be realistic in these things. most of us have very little or no exprience with a girlfriend, so why would we then choose the first girlfriend as someone that lives half a world away.... that's just torture.


You're right.

Meh*


----------



## lemphe (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't think being with someone else who has SA would work, although having them understand me completely would be lovely, it'd be all too easy to avoid everything. I've always thought i'd need a confident guy who could drag me out of my shell.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

lemphe said:


> I don't think being with someone else who has SA would work, although having them understand me completely would be lovely, it'd be all too easy to avoid everything. I've always thought i'd need a confident guy who could drag me out of my shell.


And there's the problem. Extroverted girls want confident men, introverted girls want confident men, S.A. girls want confident men...

SO where does that leave us S.A. men  ? :blank :| :cig

Well I'll tell you one thing, if anyone invented a viagra for the male ego, we'd be drinking it like milk !


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> Question for you all:
> 
> What if you found a girl you think you might do well with on here but discover she is 10,000 miles away??


I would sigh and say to myself "well that figures", and be emo the rest of the day.

And actually, that question is kind of ironic, since I've always been partial to Aussi chicks, and Australia IS about 10,000 miles away! XD w00t, born to fail! XD


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Probably not , dont get me wrong everyone's pretty n funny n intelligent n everything but i dunno i guess i just don't fancy anyone in particular lol.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

i don't know much people around here. But for sure, i would not want a long distance relationship (too much complication and frustation IMO), and that pretty much eleminate every girl on that forum


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

VIncymon said:


> SO where does that leave us S.A. men  ? :blank :| :cig


Hopeless :-/ It's typical, 99% of women go for 1% of men.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Witan said:


> Hopeless :-/ It's typical, 99% of women go for 1% of men.


99% of guys aren't single or sharing 1% of women come on now......

I'd date an SA guy so long as he was good at 1-1 convo with me of course I always come to find out most of them wouldn't date me in return...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

If they live on my street and have the same hair color, maybe


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

I met my wife at an SA board (not this one).
I actually met her at an SA meeting, then we moved to IM for a year, later we started an actual relationship, I moved in with her, and finally we got married.
Her SA is a lot less severe than mine (well, she says I'm cured, but I have my ups and downs). In stressful situations I just have to whisper "anxiety attack" and she completely understands (or text-message her if we're not together). Same thing with her (rare) anxieties. This really helps.

From my experience, I'd have to say to the thing about "dragging each other down" has a grain of truth in it, but if you have a good relationship, and you're open with each other, it matters less than you might think.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> I'd be open to suggestions, but the long distance thing doesn't really appeal to me.


Same.


----------



## homer (Nov 23, 2008)

It would be nice to date someone with SA. I wouldn't have to try to hide it and they would be able to understand what I go through and vice versa. I've always been attracted to shy girls. :mushy I've met a few women with SA in real life and they've been nice but it is hard to really get to know them when we are both shy. A few I gotten to know better were already in a relationship. I don't think distance would matter to me. There is something romantic about traveling far away to meet someone special.  I also understand that someone might seem different in real life than they do online, but it is worth taking a chance.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

I've slept with someone from this message board, does that count?? Although it was definitely a case of two people who shouldn't be getting together.....getting together. Still, it was a learning experience which is always helpful. 

I'd say I'd remain open to the idea. You never know who you're gonna meet. Although interweb dating is a different kind of animal than the more traditional ways.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

:


Phoebus said:


> Although I'm not actively seeking, I'm open to the possibility. He'd have to be pretty open minded though, as I have quiet a few "eccentricities" that I'm unwilling to hide. :troll Heh, it's taken many years to cultivate my level of weirdness. :lol


We don't mind eccentricities 

Ecentricities are a welcome variation to the norm


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

LoneLioness said:


> 99% of guys aren't single or sharing 1% of women come on now......


I just hate it how it seems like women always want the exact same specific type of guy, no matter whether they're introverted or extroverted, pretty or ugly, etc.

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Witan said:


> I just hate it how it seems like women always want the exact same specific type of guy, no matter whether they're introverted or extroverted, pretty or ugly, etc.


What kind of men do us women want? :|


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

@EagerMinnow84:



VIncymon said:


> And there's the problem. Extroverted girls want confident men, introverted girls want confident men, S.A. girls want confident men...
> 
> SO where does that leave us S.A. men  ? :blank :| :cig
> 
> Well I'll tell you one thing, if anyone invented a viagra for the male ego, we'd be drinking it like milk !


And it's not just being "confident". Of course you don't want to be with somebody who thinks they're worthless. It's that, in my experience, most girls want a guy who's uberconfident, the center of attention in the room.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Sure, I would. Why not.


----------



## Saqq (Dec 1, 2008)

I would, they would be more understanding how we feel/are and I think it would be a better relationship because of that... also its a lot easier to do things as 2 people than alone -- so maybe we could "cure" each other


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I think a lot of people would because it is so easy to get attatched to people and on chat you can see how some people just gravitate towards each other. The hard thing is the distance


----------



## northernlight (Jul 12, 2009)

This place has a pretty non-threatening, relaxed environment, I think it'd be great to meet someone from here assuming the distance isn't you know .. a country length or something.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh yeah and she knows, she's someone really special


----------



## SADuser (Jul 9, 2009)

I wouldn't mind an online friendship, partly because nobody here lives near me, but If they did, I would certainly consider it.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd be open to it as long as they live where I do or the surrounding area and are ready for some quiet/awkward moments lol (some days I might be calm and talkative and boring but most days I'm quiet and awkward and don't know what to say or I'm just in the mood not to talk much)

A friendship would be preferred though. I get a little impatient sometimes anxious for that special person but I don't think I'm ready and willing to ivest my time in a relationship right now. Anyway it'd be nice to meet others like me in my area.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

I most certainly would if distance wasn't a problem. It could either go one of two ways; we would feel very comfortable together considering we already know one of our big problems and it'd be easier to get to know one another since I'm hoping we'd be very patient with each other. Or things would be very awkward with neither of us really being able to communicate with each other and things would fall apart. I don't think my SA is as bad as some people here so I'm hoping with a little patience, things would go the first way.

But yeah, it certainly would be interesting. There are a lot of pretty and nice girls around here. It's a shame that SA holds them, and all of us, back.


----------



## aphrodite (Jul 16, 2009)

I would be open to the idea. I would have to get to know them first on here. It would be nice if they lived close to me.


----------



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

First there must be a S.A.D. dating site developed, and yes.. I actually would give it a try. Before I clicked on this thread, I always thought what it would be like to be with someone that had the exact same anxiety disorder as me and thought the same things as me, the relationship would be 100% understanding and always something to talk about or relate, on the same path... to recovery. Equal attractiveness and equal personality's is two very important things, then again things work out if both those traits don't match up in alot of situations... or do they?.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## kanarazu (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes definitely, I'd like a guy who'd understand me and I think it's easier to talk to quiet people... Long distance would be kind of fun I think because you wouldn't have tons of arguments, only good moments, but then I have no idea since I have never been in one


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

kanarazu said:


> Long distance would be kind of fun I think because you wouldn't have tons of arguments, only good moments, but then I have no idea since I have never been in one


I *have* been in one. Trust me, it's the complete opposite.:no You spend most of the time missing your significant other. When they're sad or when something bad happens to them, your body literally aches wanting to be there to hold them and comfort them.

Your body. Literally. Aches.

With the stress of a long distance relationship, you have just as many fights. You waste time sitting in your room in front of a damn computer screen instead of hanging out with them and other people in real life, in the real world.

And in the end, there's a good chance they'll dump you right before you get to finally see them, as happened to me.:bah

So believe me, a long distance relationship is not easy, and it can leave you with a lot of pain and guilt if it falls apart. And it sucks, because for many of us SASers, it's probably our best hope of finding someone we can relate to.


----------



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

Witan said:


> I *have* been in one. Trust me, it's the complete opposite.:no You spend most of the time missing your significant other. When they're sad or when something bad happens to them, your body literally aches wanting to be there to hold them and comfort them.
> 
> Your body. Literally. Aches.
> 
> ...


Rationally this makes sense to me, even though I didn't find someone that had SAD too but still lives an hour away it's hard with our schedules to match up so we can see each other. But if you can pull everything through, or miraculously meet someone thats in your area with S.A.D. then your home free, but small towns are hopeless for that kind of thing happening.
Here is a dating site for us and it's free: http://www.livingwithanxiety.net/?p=28 
Thank you Google.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm in the Northern New Jersey area, any girls want to take me out??


----------

